# Spinning drop spindle



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is what I do on my breaks in the car. Although it has been a couple of months I dug it out of the bag I keep in the car for emergencies knitting spindling needle point


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice :sm24: Perfect cure for road rage :sm02:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great spinning and good idea.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice, these are handy for down time Nice looking yarn too


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately as primary driver I cannot indulge in hand crafts while involved. Doesn't stop me from enjoying when at my Parent's Dr. visits at the Veteran's Hospital. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Puts a new twist on taking the car for a spin... Eh?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Puts a new twist on taking the car for a spin... Eh?


No ice on the roads, YET! But you're decidedly in the Halloween mood. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Puts a new twist on taking the car for a spin... Eh?


Very cute. thanks for the giggle this morning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK ladies I work on a school bus I do not take part of this when I drive. Not to safe Ya think. lol lol I do have a little time off between my am, midday and pm runs some times I stay in the parking lot eat and do some fiber junky things. It could be up to an hour of time but that time goes fast when you are having fun.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

No idle mind and hands there.I m never without a project of some sorts . Spindles are nice when you can t take a wheel.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

hahahaha!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Have you tried a Turkish spindle? I like mine much better than the type you show, which is what I started on. I got a 3D printed Turkish spindle on etsy. I think it was $15 and spins like a dream and you have a ball of yarn already wound when you are done! You can pick your own colors too. 

My puppy thinks it is a swell toy, but I don't advise using it for that. ;-p


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Have you tried a Turkish spindle? I like mine much better than the type you show, which is what I started on. I got a 3D printed Turkish spindle on etsy. I think it was $15 and spins like a dream and you have a ball of yarn already wound when you are done! You can pick your own colors too.
> 
> My puppy thinks it is a swell toy, but I don't advise using it for that. ;-p


I like those spindles....yours is pretty. I am wondering how you then ply? Do you spin 2 balls and ply on the same spindle? I saw a girl at Ringoes and she was spinning and then Navaho plying what she spun and then when it was wound on the spindle, it was cpmplete. I wish I had made a video of her doing that.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Cdambro said:


> I like those spindles....yours is pretty. I am wondering how you then ply? Do you spin 2 balls and ply on the same spindle? I saw a girl at Ringoes and she was spinning and then Navaho plying what she spun and then when it was wound on the spindle, it was cpmplete. I wish I had made a video of her doing that.


Ha! I haven't gotten that far, but I think what you suggest is how I would go. Or, I could ply on my wheel.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Ha! I haven't gotten that far, but I think what you suggest is how I would go. Or, I could ply on my wheel.


However you go, it will be beautiful.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I should dig out my spindles. Since I bought my wheel they've been shelved. They're great for the car


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Very nice. I was unable to master the drop spindle.


----------

